# SC Training Log on IronMag



## SwoleChamp (Aug 7, 2012)

decided to bring my training journal over here as well!
a lil history...
going on 8 years of training..competed twice...
1st place my last show.

took time off after show due to being burnt out...then wrecked dirt bike and shattered shoulder and had to have rotator cuff surgery...

been back training over a month now...had surgery this past april...not supposed to be back in gym til end of sept but hey, im ahead of schedule 

currently on week 2 of IML Super DMZ 2.0...weight 215lbs...height 5' 6"

goal is to get all size back and add some over winter and compete again in spring...should be good...

heres a vid from a few weeks out of my last contest to give an idea...





stay tuned for more and follow along!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 12, 2012)

Just finished up training at my friends gym opening this week...

Killer pump and really had a good workout...had the gym to my self!

Hammer inc press x4
Hammer dec press x4
Lf flat press x4
Pec dec x4
Cable cross x5
An crunch machine x5

Back tomorrow!


----------



## flynike (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice job!  will be following along!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 13, 2012)

killed back today! hell of a good workout...

Lat Pull down x5
Hammer Strength Low Row x 4
HS High Row x 4
Shruggs x5
Underhand Low Row x4
Back Ext x5

really good pump...sdmz 2.0 is awesome!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 13, 2012)

flynike said:


> Nice job!  will be following along!


thanks!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 15, 2012)

Shoulders and arms today!

Db side raises x 4
Db front raises x4
Db rears x 3
Hs mts shoulder press x 4
Db shrugg x3

Rope ext x2
Bm over head tri ext x4
Db kickback x3

Mts curl x 3
Db hammer curl x3
Straight bar curl x 3

Awsome pump and vascularity!

Sdmz 2.0 is amazing ...the strongest ph I've ran to date!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 23, 2012)

Last nite hit inner chest/shoulders/triceps

Pec dec *5
Cable cross over (high) *5
Cable cross over (low) *5

Hs shoulder press* 5
Db side lats* 4
Cable front raises* 4

Cybex tri ext machine* 5
Underhand tri ext* 4
Overhead rope ext* 4


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 24, 2012)

Last nite was traps and cardio

Shrugg machine x10 sets
Cable shruggs x 5 sets

30 min on arc trainer


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 25, 2012)

Trained yesterday...abs and cardio...

Lf an crunch machine x 5sets
Cable oblique crunch x4 sets each side 
Hanging leg raises x 3 sets
Incline side crunches x 2 sets each side
About 10 sets of vaccums

15 min on arc trainer 
10 min on bike


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 26, 2012)

No training yesterday or today for me...took the lady off for the weekend to get away ...had a good time a feel very recovered and ready to get the week underway...sometimes u just gotta get away and come back fresh...new goals for myself as well btw, will post them later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 27, 2012)

New goals:
Maintain a lean physique under 215lbs...preferred to be around 200lbs....abs yr round for me is the goal.

Get in a good cardio session 5 days a week to assist with above goal...

Cut training time down...would like to keep workouts with weights under 30 min...incorporate circuts, super sets, giant sets etc...

Overall have a healthy lifestyle...

Reasons for new goals...for the next year im pretty much focused on getting finished with my degree and don't believe I can give myself the selfish time I need to have a good prep ...

Want to keep my weight down bc carrying a lot of weight sucks to b honest...physically my body hurts all the time above 220lbs...have trouble breathing, sleeping etc....note that i've walked around for months in the 240s before... and honestly my body is healthier around 185-195lbs...have less issues with allergies, asthma, etc...

Would like to cut training time simply bc I don't have the time I used to...between school, work, etc I just don't wanna spend most of my free time in the gym lol.

Anyway let's see where the journey takes me now!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 27, 2012)

good log


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 28, 2012)

Alinshop said:


> good log



Thanks for stopping by


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 29, 2012)

Monday I was pushed for time so just cardio for me...

Last night was back and cardio:
Wide row x5
Hs high row x 4
Lat pulldown x 4
Hs low row x3

20 min on tredmill.

Hoping for chest cardio tonight...


----------



## SwoleChamp (Aug 30, 2012)

Hit chest today around lunchtime:

Pec dec x 5 sets
HS MTS decline press x 4 sets
Cable cross overs x 4 sets
Flat bb bench x 3 sets
Finished with pec sex drop set...dropped about 5 times

In the process of about 40 min cardio now ...


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 10, 2012)

Shoulders on sat
Back on Sunday with 30 min cardio

Didn't keep track of workout but both days I handled the most weight since surgery.

Starting in oct I have a freak stack planned...b ready


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 10, 2012)

Just finished chest triceps and cardio! Was best day back to date!

Pec dec x 5 finished with 190*20
Inc db presses x 4 finished with 75s*10
Hs flat press x 4 sets
Cable cross overs x 4 sets

Underhand tricep ext x 5 sets finished with 90*25
Over hand tri ext x 4 sets finished with 180*15
Overhead tri ext x 4 sets finished with 80*15

Rocked 2 sets of pull ups! 10 reps and 7 reps...pain free! Total body weight (214lbs)

Then 25min tredmill 3mph on 13 incline

Killed it! Ready for october for the super stack


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 11, 2012)

Just finished back!
Warmed up with 20 min walk.

Pull ups x 3 sets...12,8,8
T bar rows x 4 sets 
Lat pull down x 4 sets 
Rack pulls x 3 sets superset with shruggs


Killer workout...felt good!


----------



## IslandGirl (Sep 17, 2012)

Great goals!  What was your last show?  

I hear ya about prepping and how much time it takes away from everything else.  It is certainly a selfish sport when it all boils down.  I've already competed in 3 shows and perhaps one more to end the year.  My son has baseball games, track practices and meets, our biz which we meet for posing every Saturdays....leaves very little time for anything else.  But you make due and do your best.  Very difficult though.

I'll be following along.  Looking forward to what your beastly stack will be!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 18, 2012)

Last show was 2011 NPC Victory in the Valley. And thanks for following!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 20, 2012)

last nite hit shoulders

HS MTS Shoulder press x 6 sets, finished with 150lbs each arm x 12 reps!
Side DB lats x 4
Rear Lats x5
Shruggs x6

Abs.

Today hit biceps and cardio...
Cable ez bar curls x4
Cable alt curls x4
Cable concentration curls x3
DB hammer curls x3


Was a good early workout at 630am lol...


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 28, 2012)

Starting tomorrow :
45mg epistane
45mg tvar

In 3 weeks will throw in sdmz2.0. And extra dzine...

Time to grow and shred!

Will be updating regularly now!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 29, 2012)

Hit chest triceps today after 30mg each epi and tvar.

Really good pump in gym today, know its not ph related as it's too soon.

Flat bb bench x 6(sets)
Incline hammer press x4
Flat db press x 5
Pec dec x4
Low cable crossover x4

Db kickbacks x3
Seated pressdown x4
Rope ext x4

No cardio today.
Stay tuned...


----------



## SwoleChamp (Sep 30, 2012)

Today was back:

Lat pull downs x4
Seated hammer row x4
Rack pulls x3
Seated low row x3
Pull ups x3
Monkey rows x3

Good workout today


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 2, 2012)

Day 4 of 45mg liquid epi and 45mg liquid tvar today. Getting that pumped up feeling all the time now and sweating more. Water @ 1.5gallon a day. Blood pressure good so far. No acne/backne yet lol.

So far impressed with the liquid cut stack from stallion specialist that im using. Very innovative product for a good price.
60ml bottle of tvar/epistane@ 15mg of each per ml. 

Ready to add sdmz 2.0 in the mix as well.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 2, 2012)

Arms today.

Seated overhead ext x5
Cable curls x5
Db kickbacks x 4
Alt db curls x4
Seated press down x 3
Hammer curl x 3
Rope ext x3
1 arm preacher x3
Underhand tri ext x3


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 2, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 2, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Subbed



Welcome!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 2, 2012)

SwoleChamp said:


> Welcome!



Thanks brother! Kick some ass. I'm in for the ride


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 8, 2012)

Back on friday,
Chest yesterday :

Barbell bench x 5
Decline barbell x 4
Hs incline press x 4
Pec dec x 6

Weight is 215


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 15, 2012)

Back and chest on sat :
Pullups x4
Seated hammer row x4
Lat pull down x4
Seated low row x3
Pec dec x4
High cable cross x4
Low cable cross x6 
HS flat press x3
Lower back ext x5


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 17, 2012)

Project stripped : Day 1
Starting weight 214 upon waking. Will try to get some pics this week.
Workouts will be weights 3x a week total body. Cardio 2-3 times a week HIIT cardio.

Just finished first workout:
Workout A
Pec dec x 10 sets 12+ reps
Lat pulldown x 10 sets 12+ reps
Hammer shoulder press x 10 sets 12+ reps
Leg ext x 8 sets 12+ reps
Cable curl x 8 sets 10+ reps 
Cable underhand ext x 8 sets 10+ reps

Rested 15-20 sec between sets and 2 min between exercises.

So a 54 set workout took me just around 40 min tonight. Sweated like a pig which is good.

Really good pump in gym and good energy.

Stay tuned...


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 21, 2012)

Project stripped day 5.
Weight upon waking was 213.
Trained last nite, off today and starting week 2 tomorrow. Dropping one set and adding 5 reps to all sets tomorrow ...

Yesterdays workout:
Workout C
Low cable flys. 10 sets 12+ reps
Seated hammer row. 10 sets 12 reps.
Cable shruggs. 10 sets 12+ reps.
Hip adductor. 10 sets 10 reps.
Cable ez bar curl. 5 sets 20 reps
Tricep press down. 5 set x 20 reps


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 24, 2012)

Project stripped day 8:
Last nites training 

2.2
Low cable flys 9 sets x 20
Cable bo rows 9 x 20
Cable rear delts 9 x 20
Rope ext 5 x 25
Cable ez bar curl 5 x 25
Hip abductor 9 x 20


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 30, 2012)

Day 14 of stripped :

Weight was 206lb this morning!

Dropping on down. About 16 more lb to go then ill reevaluate.

Workouts going good, bumped up to 5 set x 40 reps on all exercises now.

Will post up next workout!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Nov 20, 2012)

Update. 
Saturday I benched 335*2 .the strongest I've been. Went back to normal volume training and have had a great week back.

Picked up some new clients for diets and training so been busy! Even had time to train legs tho! 

Legs tonight, ill post workout!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 7, 2013)

Everything is going good. Had really slacked in the gym the last few months from school and work but I'm back steady now!

Am weight today 219lbs...I got up heavy to 230 in my slackness so back down to 219 looking to get to 200 by end of July. 

Today's workout was arms:

Alt db curls x 5 set
Overhead tri ext x 5 set
Straight bar curl x 4 set
Tri pushdowns x 4 set
Db hammer curls x 3 set
Db kickbacks x 3 set

Done in just about 40 min so good pace.


I've found with my schedule ive got to train in the AM. So early morning training for me!


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 12, 2013)

Update 6-12-13
Am weight 217.5

Monday was chest day:
Barbell Bench x 5
Decline barbell x5
Incline HS Press x 4
Hi cable flyes x3
Lo cable flyes x3
Pec Dec x 3

Tuesday was back:
Lat pull down x5
Hammer row x4
Barbell row x3
Close grip lat pull down x3
1 arm DB row x3
HS low row machine x3

Today was shoulders:
MTS shoulder press x 5
Seated db side raise x 4
Db front raise x 4
Rear cable delts x 4 superset rev pec Dec
Shruggs x 5


Good workouts all week so far. Stay tuned...


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 12, 2013)

SwoleChamp said:


> decided to bring my training journal over here as well!
> a lil history...
> going on 8 years of training..competed twice...
> 1st place my last show.
> ...


  great log, I just tuned in and read back I'll definately be following. We have a few things in common (dirtbikes & shoulder surgery lol)


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 12, 2013)

cdan19 said:


> great log, I just tuned in and read back I'll definately be following. We have a few things in common (dirtbikes & shoulder surgery lol)



Thanks for following along brother


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 25, 2013)

Had good workouts yesterday and today:

Yesterday chest:
Flat barbell x5
Flat Db x 4
Incline bb on smith x5
Pec Dec x5 

Simple and effective 

Today arms:
Alt db curl x4
Tri pushdowns x4
BB curl x3
Overhead ext x3
Preacher curl x3
Seated dip x3


Will b starting a new iml stack on Friday.
Msten weeks 1-4
Epiandro weeks 3-6
Trenabol weeks 3-6

Stay tuned.


----------

